# Highscore-Liste



## fabian (21. Jan 2005)

hi
also ich hab ein kleines spiel programmiert bei der es auch eine highscore-liste gibt.
Allerdings speichere ich diese in einer normalen txt-datei, was zur folge hat das jeder sich einfach eintragen kann 
Wie kann ich daten abspeichern ohne dass sie direkt jeder aendern kann?
thx


----------



## DesertFox (21. Jan 2005)

mach doch nen kleinen Sortier/desortier Algo, mit dem du das verschlüsselst. Ich meine sowas auch schon in der API gesehen zu haben, aber ich hab die Klasse in der API nicht mehr gefunden, ansonsten gibts im Internet genug solch vorgefertigten Algos.
Was du auch machen kannst, ist eine Klasse Highscore zu machen, in welcher du als Instanzvariablen die Highscoredaten speicherst. Dann kannst du Serializable implementieren, sodass du das Objekt per Serialisierung speichern kannst, wodurch die gespeicherte Date schon fast unleserlich ist. Um dazu noch 90% der Leute davon abzuhalten, weil dies nicht blicken, ist einfach als dateiendung .dat oder .ser oder ähnliches zu verwenden, anstatt von gängigen dateiendungen, welche direkt von einem Texteditor geöffnet werden. Das gäbe einen ziemlich guten Schutz, und daran etwas zu ändern wäre für die Personen auch sehr gefählich, da diese nicht wissen können, ob sie damit etwas zerstören, sodass die datei nicht mehr geladen werden kann. Probiere das einfach mal mit einer Testklasse aus und schaue die die entstehende Datei an.


----------



## fabian (21. Jan 2005)

hoehrt sich ja ganz vernuenftig an... also danke fuer den tipp


----------



## Kaan (23. Jan 2005)

Ich hätte da eine fertige Klasse, mit der man Text verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln kann. Außerdem kann man abfragen, ob an dem Text durch eingreifen des Users etwas verändert wurde und so im Notfall die ganze Highscore Liste löschen...


----------



## amlug (24. Jan 2005)

Kaan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte da eine fertige Klasse, mit der man Text verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln kann. Außerdem kann man abfragen, ob an dem Text durch eingreifen des Users etwas verändert wurde und so im Notfall die ganze Highscore Liste löschen...


Da hatte ich auch interesse.

Kannst du mir vielleicht näheres darüber sagen und evt. die Klasse schicken?

Amlug.


----------



## DesertFox (24. Jan 2005)

schaut mal in der JLib, da hats genug Verschlüsselungs APIs


----------

